# 做个好梦



## kyotan

大家好！

If you were a male native Mandarin speaker, would you say "做个好梦" to your male friend when you say good night over the phone? (And you are not in love with your male friend.)

谢谢。


----------



## brofeelgood

If I want him to have nightmares, yes.


----------



## darren8221

No. I've only heard this through radio and seen this in articles, where the target is not a single person.


----------



## kyotan

brofeelgood said:


> If I want him to have nightmares, yes.



Let me just make sure I got it right. So you mean, this phrase is only said to a woman that you want to sweet talk to, such as your girl friend?



darren8221 said:


> No. I've only heard this through radio and seen this in articles, where the target is not a single person.



What do you exactly mean by "not a single person"? You mean, a family? Could you kindly give me an example?


----------



## brofeelgood

kyotan said:


> Let me just make sure I got it right. So you mean, this phrase is only said to a woman that you want to sweet talk to, such as your girl friend?


Call me old-fashioned, but for me, that would be an emphatic yes. There might be others (the younger generation maybe) who are more liberal and think otherwise.


----------



## kyotan

真的非常謝謝你!


----------



## SuperXW

Hmm, I would only use it on social networks or messengers to a girl who I want to have an affair with...


----------



## kyotan

真的非常謝謝 SuperXW.


----------



## Sprity

For me,“晚安” is commonly for "Good nignt",you can use it to both your family and your friends,male and female.
I seldom hear/say "做个好梦”.
"做个好梦“can also be just simply "好梦".


----------



## kyotan

谢谢！


----------



## cowie

a little bit weird~


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

I would use it through QQ or wechat maybe...


----------



## Skatinginbc

"累了，想睡了, 大家做個好夢, 明天再聊吧. 晚安!" ==> Saying sweet dreams to everyone (大家, not to an individual) seems OK to me. 
[chat removed by moderator]


----------

